# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مراحل اجرای پروژه در شیرپوینت

## zhashemi

سلام
من نرم افزار شیرپوینت رو نصب کردم و روند کاری رو هم به دست آوردم
ولی اصلا نمیدونم الان اولین کاری که باید انجام بدم چیه؟؟؟
میشه یکی برای من توضیح بده مراحل اجرای پروژه تو شیرپوینت چیه؟؟
متششششششششششششششششششکر

----------


## zhashemi

بذارید اصلا توضیح بدم که یه کم واضح بشه:
پروژه ما پیاده سازی روال پایان نامه های ارشد ودکتراست

در فلوچارتی ک به دست آوردیم روند اینه:

1.دانشجو موضوع پروژه رو ارسال میکنه
2.در صورت تصویب،طرح تفصیلی رو آماده و ارائه میکنه
3.درصورت تصویب طرح،مشغول نگارش پایان نامه میشه
4.بعد از روند پیشرفت پایان نامه گزارش ارائه میده
5.اگر گزارش تایید بشه سراغ گزارشات بعدی میره
6.در صورت تایید گزارش،میره برای دفاع
7. ......
حالا ما به چه کتابخونه ها و داکیومنت هایی نیاز داریم؟چطور میتونم افرادی که در تایید پایان نامه نقش دارن رو تعریف کنم؟
اصلا چطور ورک فلو رو به اجرا بذارم؟
من چیزی از شیرپوینت نمیدونم...لطفا کمکم کنید :گریه:

----------


## Ghafarnia

سلام

روالی که شما مطرح کردید خیلی ساده می توان در SharePoint پیاده سازی نمود. به 2 صورت می توانید این کار را انجام دهید :

1- استفاده از InfoPath Form ها 
2- استفاده از لیست ها

برای هر 2 روش برای پیاده سازی گردش کارها می توانید از SharePoint Designer استفاده کنید ولی اگر گردش کارهای شما پیشرفته می باشد، این نرم افزار جوابگو نمی باشد و باید از Visual Studio جهت برنامه نویسی گردش کارها استفاده نمایید.

موفق باشید

----------

